# SanDisk Premieres World’s Highest Capacity SD Card for High Performance Video and Photo Capture



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

```
<p style="color: #454444;"><strong>AMSTERDAM, Sept. 11, 2014 – </strong><a style="color: #de0000;" title="SanDisk Corporation" href="http://www.sandisk.com/">SanDisk</a> Corporation (NASDAQ: <a style="color: #de0000;" title="Investor Relations" href="http://www.sandisk.com/ir" target="_blank">SNDK</a>), a global leader in flash storage solutions, today launched its 512GB** <a style="color: #de0000;" href="http://www.sandisk.com/products/memory-cards/sd/extremepro-sdxc-sdhc-uhs-3/">SanDisk Extreme PRO SDXC UHS-I memory card</a>, the world’s highest capacity SD™ card on the market. The new offering is designed to meet the demands of industry professionals who require the most advanced gear available for shooting 4K Ultra High Definition (3840x2160p) video, Full HD video (1920×1080)<sup>1</sup> and high-speed burst mode photography.</p>
<p style="color: #454444;">“As an industry leader, SanDisk continues to push the boundaries of technology to provide customers with the innovative, reliable, high-performance solutions they have come to expect from us,” said Dinesh Bahal, vice president, product marketing, SanDisk. “4K Ultra HD is an example of a technology that is pushing us to develop new storage solutions capable of handling massive file sizes. The 512GB SanDisk Extreme PRO SDXC UHS-I card is a tremendous advancement that enables professionals to reliably store more content on a single card than ever before.”</p>
<p style="color: #454444;"><strong>Preorder the new SanDisk SD Cards at Adorama</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/IDSDSDXPA512.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">SanDisk 512GB Class 10 ExtremePRO SDXC Memory Card, 95MB Read Speed $729.00</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/IDSDSDXPA256.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">SanDisk 256GB Class 10 ExtremePRO SDXC Memory Card, 95MB Read Speed $359.00</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/IDSDSDXPA128.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">SanDisk 128GB Class 10 ExtremePRO SDXC Memory Card, 95MB Read Speed $189.00</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=IDSDSDXPA***&sort=p_price_sort&KBID=64393" target="_blank">More from SanDisk at Adorama</a></li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #454444;"><!--more--></p>
<h3 style="color: #5a5657;">Built for the Pros</h3>
<p style="color: #454444;">Since SanDisk unveiled its first 512MB SD card in 2003, capacity demands have increased exponentially and the new 512GB SanDisk Extreme PRO SDXC UHS-I card represents a 1,000-fold capacity increase in just over a decade, yet maintains the same size footprint. SanDisk’s most powerful and highest capacity SD UHS-I memory card yet, the 512GB card delivers write speeds up to 90 MB/s* and UHS Speed Class 3 (U3) recording speed for high resolution, real-world color and stutter-free 4K Ultra HD video<sup>1</sup>. Transfer speeds up to 95 MB/s* move data quickly for efficient post-production workflow.</p>
<p style="color: #454444;">The 512GB SanDisk Extreme PRO SDXC UHS-I card delivers both the speed and capacity needed to support 4K Ultra HD video capture, enabling users to shoot tremendous amounts of content without disrupting the moment.</p>
<p style="color: #454444;">The new offering comes with key features designed for pro-level action:</p>
<ul class="redarrow MTop5 MBottom10" style="color: #454444;">
<li>Built for and tested in harsh conditions—temperature proof, water proof, shock proof, and x-ray proof<sup>2</sup></li>
<li>Lifetime limited warranty<sup>3</sup></li>
<li>RescuePRO<sup>®</sup> Deluxe data recovery software download offer<sup>4</sup>, for bringing accidentally deleted images back to life</li>
</ul>
<p style="color: #454444;">SanDisk Extreme Team member <a style="color: #de0000;" href="http://www.sebastiendevaud.com/" target="_blank">Sebastian Devaud</a>, renowned director and producer, relies on cutting edge technologies to continuously advance his productions. “I am always interested in new technologies to help improve how I work and the quality of my results,” said Devaud. “With higher capacities, I have greater flexibility to capitalize on the moment and let the camera roll without worrying about the performance of my equipment.”</p>
<p style="color: #454444;">“The new 512GB SanDisk Extreme PRO UHS-I card offers incredible speed and capacity,” said Grant Petty, CEO, Blackmagic Design. “Our Pocket Cinema Camera customers shoot in every type of circumstance and location, and get amazing wide dynamic range RAW images capturing the brightest highlights and darkest shadows at the same time. The additional capacity of the SanDisk Extreme PRO UHS-I card will extend the creative freedom for our customers shooting in RAW and open up the ability to use wide dynamic range RAW files with even more productions.”</p>
<h3 style="color: #5a5657;">Pricing and Availability</h3>
<p style="color: #454444;">The SanDisk Extreme PRO UHS-I SDHC/SDXC memory cards are available worldwide in capacities of 512GB, 256GB and 128GB. The 512GB Extreme PRO SDXC UHS-I card will be available for $799.99 (MSRP). For more information, please visit<a style="color: #de0000;" title="SanDisk Corporation" href="http://www.sandisk.com/">www.SanDisk.com</a>.</p>
```


----------



## Frage (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

LOL!!!

Just like my extern HDD.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Yikes! That's a whole heaping helping of GBs!!!


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



AcutancePhotography said:


> Not to make people feel old, but it was not that long ago when our home computers had only 40mb drives.



My first HDD was 10MB!


----------



## Besisika (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



Canon Rumors said:


> recording speed for high resolution, real-world color and stutter-free 4K Ultra HD video<sup>1</sup>.


Welcome!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



JonAustin said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Not to make people feel old, but it was not that long ago when our home computers had only 40mb drives.
> ...



I saved onto magnetic tape.... and used card readers and paper tape readers..... and built memory boards with 2102's....way better than the ferrite beads


----------



## gsealy (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

4K eats storage like nobody's business. And if you are going to all the trouble of recording 4K are you going to settle for 8 bits of color depth? No way. You are going to want at least 10 and higher. And are you going to settle for 24 FPS? I don't see that either in a lot of cases. And of course, you will want to have 2 or 3 cameras to catch all the action and provide different perspectives and framing, so triple storage costs right there.

The bottom line is that depending on exactly what parameters are used for a given situations, the GBs will be gobbled up fast in hundreds. Then you will need to deal with all those heavy hitting files after the fact too in some sort of data warehouse. 

I am not knocking 4K at all. It is what it is, and the world will demand higher quality over time. Just be prepared to dump some serious money into 4K, and these cards at $700+ are just a part of it.


----------



## surapon (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Dear Friends and Dear Teachers.
Late 1999, I brough the First Semi-DSLR Olympus C2500L and get the Best 32 MB and The Highest 512 MB Memory cards ( Total cost of Olympus C2500L 2.5MP = Almost $ 2000 US Dollars, and the 2 cards = More than $ 100 US Dollars, Premium Gas = $ 1.25( ??) US Dollars per Gallon and No one complaint about) ----Now, Canon 1Dx = $ 6000 US Dollars + ( 2 years ago Canon 1Ds III = $ 7999 US Dollars ) and Sandisk 512 GB cost = $ 729 US Dollars---Ha, Ha, Ha----That are the truth.
Well, for the Videographers, You must wait about 2 more years, Until SD 512 GB price come down to = 25 US Dollars.
Have a great day.
Surapon

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusc2500l


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Ironic news considering that Canon drops the ball and gives the 7D2 only 1080p again.
So 7 series, for reach wildlife filming is locked into 1080p for another 3-5 years, while everyone else will long be 4k (which itself is like an automatic 2x TC for wildlife).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



gsealy said:


> 4K eats storage like nobody's business. And if you are going to all the trouble of recording 4K are you going to settle for 8 bits of color depth? No way. You are going to want at least 10 and higher. And are you going to settle for 24 FPS? I don't see that either in a lot of cases. And of course, you will want to have 2 or 3 cameras to catch all the action and provide different perspectives and framing, so triple storage costs right there.
> 
> The bottom line is that depending on exactly what parameters are used for a given situations, the GBs will be gobbled up fast in hundreds. Then you will need to deal with all those heavy hitting files after the fact too in some sort of data warehouse.
> 
> I am not knocking 4K at all. It is what it is, and the world will demand higher quality over time. Just be prepared to dump some serious money into 4K, and these cards at $700+ are just a part of it.



OTOH, 4k uses barely any space compared to 1080p ML RAW.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Anyway good to see some companies are pushing forward. Pretty amazing, 512GB in a tiny little miniscule card!


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Pretty cool for something like the Pentax 645z. A little overkill for 1Dx, 5DIII class cameras at the moment. Unfortunately, this still isn't fast enough for Magic Lantern RAW video, disregarding that it's SDXC and not CF.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*

Imagine how many photos you can lose at once with one of these! 

Jim


----------



## pwp (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > 4K eats storage like nobody's business.
> ...


My 4K camera of choice is the Panasonic GH4. It's utterly transformed my video work. With the exception of high iso work, it eats my 5D3 for breakfast. You shoot in 4K and publish in 1080p. For reasons I can't explain, shooting in 4K and downsampling to 1080 in post delivers way superior output to shooting in 1080. Storing lots of 4K does have its issues, but your best work is now future-proof.

With the GH4, the 4K goes through some kind of modest compression, and being MFT means that 10 minutes of GH4 4K output is almost exactly the same size as 10 minutes of HD on the 5D3. 

Getting back on subject, these new fast U3 cards are a must for 4K shooters, the older cards just don't keep up. The high capacity is a welcome bonus.

-pw


----------



## sjschall (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



Jim Saunders said:


> Imagine how many photos you can lose at once with one of these!
> 
> Jim



Exactly


----------



## Menace (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



JonAustin said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Not to make people feel old, but it was not that long ago when our home computers had only 40mb drives.
> ...



Same here!


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



pwp said:


> My 4K camera of choice is the Panasonic GH4. It's utterly transformed my video work. With the exception of high iso work, it eats my 5D3 for breakfast. You shoot in 4K and publish in 1080p. For reasons I can't explain, shooting in 4K and downsampling to 1080 in post delivers way superior output to shooting in 1080.



I find that these differences are often only noticeable when you put the two videos together side by side in the same production. Is there a visible difference to the two videos that you produce once both are at 1080p?

I shoot my videos now on the 1DX but am looking for a good new secondary camera that will allow me to put the two together without one being so much visibly better than the other. I have even considered getting the C100, which would also solve a few other issues I have.

Anyway, I am very happy that companies like SanDisk and Lexar are pushing the boundaries of all this storage technology. At the moment I do not need any more in-camera storage than I have and if I do get a camera that takes SD cards then I doubt I would buy the 512 but I could see myself getting one or two 128GB cards.


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SanDisk Premieres Worlds Highest Capacity SD Card*



expatinasia said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > My 4K camera of choice is the Panasonic GH4. It's utterly transformed my video work. With the exception of high iso work, it eats my 5D3 for breakfast. You shoot in 4K and publish in 1080p. For reasons I can't explain, shooting in 4K and downsampling to 1080 in post delivers way superior output to shooting in 1080.
> ...



This rather long review is worth sitting through, and the examples Dave Dugdale runs through match my own experiences.
http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/gh4-review/ & http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/gh4-tutorial-downscaling/

And if you've got the time, this is highly informative:
http://dslrvideoshooter.com/panasonic-gh4-review-video/

-pw


----------



## Khalai (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re:*

Clearly a more of a video-oriented product. Or for those, travelling for weeks with no means of clearing cards  For everything else, a set of 2-4x64GB cards will do just fine for a fraction of money. Or if you have two slotted body, you could just leave it in the camera as a first-tier backup (with more copies on PC, NAS, cloud etc. OFC).


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Imagine how many photos you can lose at once with one of these!
> 
> Jim




That's the risk associated with large capacity cards.


----------

